Ask HN: How to earn extra money while doing PhD? - behnamoh
======
tucaz
What are you good at? If you are doing a PhD you must be good at something you
can sell. You are at least smart enough to learn something and sell it.

The world and the market is full of opportunities. Yesterday I learned you can
buy a trash car for 900 dollars, gut it and sell all the parts for 3 or 4K.
That’s pretty decent profit for a job that only requires patience and a
minimal number of tools.

------
mcrwfrd
Build and launch a small SaaS before you start your PhD. Then while your PhD
is in progress, offer support and small feature improvements that don't take
up too much of your time.

------
markus_zhang
Tutoring can give you decent amount of income. You can also take cash jobs for
people from other departments to lend your expertise.

------
sgillen
If you’re good at some niche in software, and maybe a little lucky you can
start freelancing.

------
smarri
Part time job

------
knzhou
Tutoring.

